# problemi con amule

## hypnopotam

chiamando amule ricevo il seguente errore cosa posso fare? adoro amule e vorrei poterlo usare ancoraamule: error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con un

```
# revdep-rebuild -X libbfd-2.17.so -p
```

per vedere cosa fa ancora riferimento a quella libreria (vedrai molto probabilmente amule nella lista)

e poi un

```
# revdep-rebuild -X libbfd-2.17.so
```

Questo capita perche' e' cambiato la versione di libbfd e amule cerca ancora la vecchia versione, una ricompilata ad amule basterebbe ma con il comando sopra citato ti dira se ci sono altri pacchetti che fanno riferimento a quella libreria

----------

## hypnopotam

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

ottengo questa risposta come mai??

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hypnopotam wrote:*   

> ottengo questa risposta come mai??

 

Si scusa quel comando fa parte del pacchetto gentoolkit quindi prima dai un

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## hypnopotam

grazie mille

i primi 2 comandi tutto ok

ma l-ultimo mi dice

emerge: error: no such option: -X

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

----------

## Dottout

+ semplicemente: quando aggiorni le binutils devi ricompilare amule. revdep-rebuild servirebbe ugualmente allo scopo

----------

## hypnopotam

grazie mille ,ora amule funziona di nuovo e sono felicissimo 

GRAZIE MILLE!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Dottout

ottimo, ricordati il SOLVED

----------

## hypnopotam

dopo alcune ricerche e un inizio promettente ora le ricerche non funzionano e mi pare non scarichi nulla ora, come mai??

partendo chiamandolo ottengo

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(amule:9448): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (               container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkcontainer.c: line 2447 (gtk_container_propagate_expose): a               ssertion failed: (child->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container))

sai aiutarmi please?

----------

## Dottout

se vuoi un consiglio spassionato aggiorna le wxgtk alla 2.8.4 (trovi gli ebuilds su bugzilla) e metti uno snapshot di amule cvs (gli ebuild sono in portage xo masked) visto che la 2.2.0 è quasi pronta e la 2.1.* è vecchia come il cucco. lo stesso discorso vale per le wxgtk, le 2.6 sono buggate a manetta. (se segui il mio consiglio non continuare a postare qua che andiamo OT e lavish mi dà fuoco  :Wink:  )

----------

## devilheart

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> e metti uno snapshot di amule cvs (gli ebuild sono in portage xo masked)

 però amule-cvs richiede ancora wxgtk-2.6

----------

